# Reviews of photography shows



## The_Traveler (Feb 5, 2014)

Because of a lack of attention from the media locally, I have started reviewing local shows that feature photography, posting them on my website and then sending links to my email list of about 300 and to gallery owners.

My purpose is to get more people to the shows and to build my own readership, clearly.
Since I don't own copyright to the images, I can't post them here but I will post the introductory text and , if you think it's worthwhile, click on the provided link to read the rest and see the images I'm talking about.
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Photography is, like other arts, a structure of imagination and talent wrapped in a supporting cocoon of skill. 
Unfortunately, many people can learn the skills and may even believe they are some kind of an artist while creating technically proficient but empty work. Just as in any other art, talent is rare on the ground.


I have the worst combination of of all personal traits; I am critical, opinionated and outspoken. That may explain why I hesitate to go to shows of people I know or like for fear it will be bad and I will have to restrain myself from saying what I actually think. I know the artist, John Petro slightly, I see him every couple of months or so at an organization of which we both are members. When he sent a broadcast announcement, I was lured into going by the promise of cookies.

All that being said, what a joy and a good experience it was to see this show. The show is hung in a lovely gallery, a few steps off the main floor of the Horowitz Center at Howard Community College. The photos are well-lit and nicely displayed.

The advantage of a show where you see many works, in this case about 25, of a single artist is that the viewer gets a real insight into the artist's style, his/her mode of seeing the world and how this is translated into the photographic vision.
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Here comes the talk about the photos so, if you want to see them, click *here*.


----------



## kim_kennedy (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi, really a lot of things to learn about photography. The hard work & the efforts can be see in the reviews. You are really doing an awesome job. So, all the best for your work in near future.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 15, 2014)

I have just added two more reviews:

Reviewed a 24 photo exhibition at a large Wildlife Visitors Center and *made specific comments about three of the photographs*.

*Reviewed a 5 person show (Four photographers and one abstract artist) at a local gallery*.


----------

